# can my lining grow after O?



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

I just had my 2nd IUI.  My lining was at 7mm.  Doc says it's "ok".  Seems each month my lining is more on the thin side  So I'm wondering, can it grow I guess during the luteal phase?  What can I do??  drink red raspberry leaf tea?  Can I take chinese herbs during 2ww? 

Thank you for any response.


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm just bumping this up since I haven't gotton a response yet.

Is there a "nurse" on here? 

Thanks.!


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hiya,
just to say that my lining is always too thin also and have tried various things to boost it but nothing has really worked so far.  but obviously each person is different and people can react differently to differnent things so you might be ok?  my clinic have given me viagra to take twice a day as that is supposed to increase the blood flow and help the lining.  have also been having acupuncture and chinese herbs as so many people say that helps also?  i've heard some clinics give HRT stuff to boost lining also?
anyway i'm going back for a scan tomorrow so am hoping mine has thickened up a bit?
best of luck with yours too.
take care
ruby


----------

